# Lactose free sour cream and cream cheese?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a friend whose son is very lactose-intolerant. My friend would like to make recipes for him that require sour cream and/or cream cheese (my rugelach recipe, for instance- it has 2 cups of sour cream). 

I know aged cheese has little, if any residual lactase, but what about sour cream and cream cheese? Does anyone make lactose-free sour cream or cream cheese, or is he doomed to use soy products??? (He doesn't like soy....)

Thanks!
Mezzaluna


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Look for all natural sour cream with live cultures. The fake type with all other kinds of added sour flavors and stabilizers might contain residual lactose. It's the culturing process that breaks down the lactose. So, naturally done. And of course he might do like me and you and just keep lactaid allover the place.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, so in the process of making natural sour cream, the lactose is "tamed" (for lack of a better word) as in aged cheese?

Any suggestions for cream cheese?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't exactly know how cream cheese is made, gotta check on that.

The lactose that used to be in sour cream was actually used by the bacteria and broken down so it's not lactose anymore.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I have read more than once that yogurt is much better for lactose-intolerant people than most other milk products. I don't know that myself for sure.

If you do use yogurt for cooking, use plain whole-milk Russian or Bulgarian style--tasty! That's as close as I can find to the yogurt I grew up with in India. If you want it thicker like sour cream, put it in a cheesecloth and let it drain some. The whey that drains off is kind of sour, and the more that drains off, the less sour the remaining part is. If you let it drain for 8 hours or so, you get "yogurt cream cheese" .


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

if you care to make the cream cheese yourself, the bacteria that occurs naturally in the short aging process consumes the lactose and changes it's chemical signature....(for lack of a better term) so like kuan said, it is not lactose any more.....If you do not make your own...look for organic, all natural or made with raw milk. that should be a better product for your friend to digest.

I am lactose intolerant and the only products I can consume are the items made with the raw milk....this helps because of the natural enzymes that are ussually destroyed during pasturization.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Heh Louis Pasture invented pasturization. Typical thing for a dairy farmer to say lol


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

yes yes ,I know. and that was a very good invention. no dis'in the process or the man.....

but much can be said for the value of raw milk


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I was playing with words there, pasteurization vs pasturization.  Thank you for your beans and rice suggestions!


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

oopps, my bad.......that was cute...funny funny,.....(forgive me for missing that will you) brother you can tell I am tired.

you are welcomed on the beans and rice....anytime,,,.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

my bad........I guess just because I own dairy cows does not mean I know everything there is to know about the milk I get from the cows,

I may not know everything there is to know about the particulars about the raw milk.......but I do know that it is easier to digest...for whatever reason....and It does not make me sick like the store bought milk.

ALL THE DOCTORS I HAVE EVER BEEN TO HAVE TOLD ME THAT I AM LACTOSE INTOLERANT. now I have no idea what is wrong with me.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Good save, Luc (I hope). After visiting France and tasting some of their cheese, I wonder if their disregard to Louis Pasteur made their cheeses better than ours in some way.


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you for that.

you may be right.....it just maybe easier to tell me that I am L.I. who knows...

in anycase the products that I am able to make from the milk that I get from my cows are out of this world and taste so much better than anything I can buy at the stores.....

one day I truly want to get down to the science of all the ins and outs of cheese making......

I have only just begun!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoa you say drink milk but that little guy on your message is drinking Guinness? Or is that chocolate milk?


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

that is chocolate milk!!!!!!!!!! because I could not get the little mooing cow on that part of my signature. nor could I figure out how to change the color to white....so pretend it is chocolate milk and not beer!!



now go to the kitchen and get your milk and drink it....it is good for you and the dairy farmers will love you.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Figure out how to make cheese from chocolate milk, please, special request. I'm sure I would love it


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you all so much for the information! I've sent my friend a link to this thread. We do have several good health food stores here (Health Hut and Outpost Natural Foods) which may have the cultured products my friend seeks.

Aside from that, you guys are lots of fun to hang out with! Glad you're here.

Mezzaluna


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

LUC H blinded me with science!

yes I will try to find a way to make chocolate cheese. (ok that does not sound right)

so OregonYetii, if that works and I am successfull, will I be your best friend?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If you send me some chocolate cheese, you will definitely be my friend


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

hummm...don't have many friends...certainly could use another.......
I guess I should start the experimenting asap?

ok OregonYeti, I will certainly give it a shot. Wow, Chocolate cheese...definately a first.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Luc, thanks :beer:


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

Hummmm......that is truly interesting, BUT I was going to venture into something along the lines of a brie or harder aged cheese. I think I know what I want to do........yogurt cheeses are fun but not too terribly challanging. Of Course if OregonYeti is happy with this recipe....then that settles that. I need not go further. 

in anycase, thank you Luc, I love the link and will visit it often. this is good stuff/


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

A recipe:

1 part Brie
1 part Parmesan
5 bars of Droste dark chocolate
3 tomatoes
5 yellow onions
2 cans tuna


Oh wait I lost track, sorry


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

wait, sweetie, where are you going with this???


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry lost some pages in my cook book and was ending up with a tuna ice cream recipe.


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

ewww. tuna ice cream?? can we get back to the cheesey thing?

I would be bold and invite that we may both find a mutual kitchen to play in but I may be misunderstood,

what recipe did you want to post?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Ms chocolate milk, I checked out your profile and you sew a lot. Maybe you can give me some ideas. I use a lot of what we call controls wiring, which is a bundle of solid copper wire with each strand having a different color of insulation. I was thinking of something to make with the wire, no kidding. The colors are nice and the wires are about 1 mm wide. Any ideas?


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

check your personal messeges...we can talk about that subject more. are you a chocolate junkie too???

after this past week I am about ready to consume a few pounds....and a cold beer too.


----------



## mangogirl (Jul 4, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## don'tdomornings (Dec 28, 2009)

My husband is lactose intolerant. A real find for us has been Lactaid, enzyme lactase, which is used to make the Lactose free milk. They are drops that can be put into sour cream, milk, cans of creamed soup, etc. It has been wonderful for him and easier on me after all these years, married 39 years to be exact We live close to the Canadian border so I can pick them up at Wal Mart.


----------



## kerriscreations (May 7, 2011)

dry curd cottage cheese I believe has virtually no lactose (I don't know how sensitive he is) but if you blend that with oil, salt, and lemon juice, you make something close to cream cheese!


----------



## rabbit902 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am very lactose intolerant, even live culture yogurt causes pain and discomfort.

I have found that the use of Lactaid Milk is the best option. (http://www.lactaid.com/)

They make many lactose free dairy products by adding the enzyme lactase to the milk to break down the lactose into its two components Galactose and Sucrose which makes it easily digestible. You can use it just like regular milk, it has the same sugar content as its equivalent milk however it tastes slightly sweeter. After adding the enzyme and allowing it the time to break down the sugars they stop the process and this makes the milk actually last longer in the fridge than regular milk. You can make your own ice cream, yogurt, cream cheese etc with this product.

I have only seen one place with dairy free cream cheese but I haven't been able to find it locally (http://www.tofutti.com/)... until then (http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/makecreamcheese.htm) I use these directions with Lactaid milk (Whole Milk with added calcium)... and she is right a sheet of linen for pillowcases strains much better than cheese cloth and is cheaper by far. I have still not found a method of making clotted cream.

Lactose as it is a water soluble sugar will have some presence in the water portion of milk, but the fats will for the most part be lactose free. For example hard or aged cheeses as well as butter will contain only very miniscule amounts of lactose and then a portion of that will be used by bacteria.

There are a few products that I have come across that I can eat without too much of a problem. Dove Dark Smooth Chocolates (only the smooth pieces or bars), there are vegan chocolates that are made without milk as well.


----------



## myoung (Aug 22, 2012)

fyi,

my son is lactose intolerant and is very sensitive to any dairy(gets a stomach ache with every little bit), so ur statement is NOT 100%, just to let u know.

but u gave a lot of other good info.

thank you!


----------



## michelle373301 (Aug 7, 2013)

My husband is lactose intolerant.  Lactose is a sugar.  If the nutrition information indicates 0 sugars it is probably ok to use unless he is very sensitive.  I have adopted this method of determining if ok for my husband for 4 years and so far so good.


----------



## rebelmomma (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for all the advice!! My best friend is lactose intolerant and is going to be living with us soon. I'm 15 wks pregnant and cheese is my favorite anytime but lately I'm craving it!! I'm wanting to make a cheese cake but was very hesitant because my best friend has a huge sweet tooth but I also know it can make him sick. Now thanks to everyones input cheesecake will be happening ASAP!!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

when you do not want to make it yourself, look in the shops for tofutti brand. they have creamcheese. its soy based.


----------



## bparker (Nov 7, 2013)

Green Valley Organics makes lactose free yoghurt and sour cream.  BTW Organic Valley has recently released a lactose free half and half too.


----------



## john zanger (Oct 21, 2014)

I want to make a cold beet juice drink with citric acid, salt, sugar and sour cream. Being lactose intolerant, I need to get that flavor combination again without spending hours in the bathroom. I thought that sour cream was very low in lactose?!?  Maybe I should grind up a bottle of Lactaid tablets and mix it all together?


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the sour cream component there for? Texture? Flavor? Perhaps there are alternatives to milk products that could give you the same result while avoiding lactose altogether. For instance, coconut milk and lemon juice could probably come close to sour cream and have no lactose.


----------



## mike chen (Feb 8, 2015)

Green Valley makes lactose-free Cream cheese, sour cream, yogurt and Kefir.  The best know chain selling their products is Whole Foods.  They have a store finder on their web site.  I intend to try their products the next time I get to Whole Foods or Willie Street coop in Madison.


----------

